

Ask HN: What do you look for in a tech partner? - daspion

I have an iPhone app I developed with an independent contractor. The contractor has since moved on and I really need to look for a partner to help me move forward. I only know enough about programming to get by here and there. What are some of the things I should look for in a business partner focused on the app development?
======
pedalpete
One thing I would keep in mind is the terminology you used "business partner".
It can be quite easy for a programmer (I'm one too and have been guilty of
this) to get focused on the product and code without focusing on the business.
You don't want to have to regularly steer a programmer into considering the
business implications of decisions, it is best if they already have that
mindset.

You didn't mention what skills you have and what you do bring to the table. So
it is difficult to make recommendations on coders.

Top of the list also has to be somebody who ships. You'll maybe want to focus
on those who have shipped without being prodded/paid. Do they participate in
open source projects, or have they launched a project of their own? This shows
that they'll take th initiative as a business partner.

